
New York’s Sidewalks Are So Packed, Pedestrians Are Taking to the Streets - baron816
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/01/nyregion/new-york-city-overcrowded-sidewalks.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
baron816
It drives me crazy how the city is dominated by pedestrians, yet cars (moving
and parked) still get the vast majority of space on streets. The city really
needs to ban private cars and parking on streets.

